

Show HN: Captain – More than a deployment tracker - alessiosantocs
http://captainrb.co

======
alessiosantocs
Captain's purpose is to keep your team engaged with your web application
development process. It tracks deployments automatically and collects new pull
requests and other activities from your repository. It allows team members to
give valuable feedback on your application's release directly from Captain and
sends them notification to keep them in the loop!

It is still in an early development stage but I wanted to show our progress to
you guys and see what do you think of it.

You can access our Alpha (or something :D) version right at
[http://app.captainrb.co](http://app.captainrb.co) and sign in with email:
alessio.santo@pazienti.it and password: pazienti.

Thank you so much in advance! Alessio

